# Bass that will take drop E tuning



## Menigguh (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking to find a bass that can hold Drop E tuning. Searching for the bass player in my band but I know jack about basses. Really need it to be able to hold intonation and not be floppy. 5 or 6 string, doesn't really matter, just need it to work. My apologies if this subject has already been touched upon in previous threads.

I REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP!!!!!


----------



## knuckle_head (Oct 7, 2011)

Nearly any bass will do what you're looking for - it's the strings.

What bass does he/she have now?


----------



## Djent (Oct 7, 2011)

35" scale is a must. Try a Spector Legend (or a Rebop or Euro5/6LX if you have the $), an MTD Kingston, or an Ibanez BTB. I'd go for the Spector, personally.


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 7, 2011)

I suggest at least 35" scale, 6 string for more mass, through-neck construction ... not essential but these will help. Most importantly use purpose designed drop-tune sets from Circle K Strings - Standard Drop-tuned 6 Strings, at least the .182 set.


----------



## Menigguh (Oct 7, 2011)

knuckle_head said:


> Nearly any bass will do what you're looking for - it's the strings.
> 
> What bass does he/she have now?


 He has an Ibanez SR506, could that pull it off?



@ixlramp maybe the strings will help


----------



## knuckle_head (Oct 7, 2011)

Menigguh said:


> He has an Ibanez SR506, could that pull it off?
> 
> @ixlramp maybe the strings will help



The photos I've found of that bass suggest the bridge lets you top load - I believe his bass is up to it.

He should be looking for a .200 or so for the E. I can provide the strings if he's interested.

If he has his heart set on a new bass he should look for the longest scale length he is comfortable playing.


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 7, 2011)

By 'drop E' i assumed you meant EBEADG 
A 35" scale is not essential, there are many people successfully tuned much lower than octave-down E on a 34" scale.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Oct 11, 2011)

Get a 35" scale bass and use a .190 from Circle K and you'll be all good!


----------



## Winspear (Oct 11, 2011)

35". I own a Dean Edge 6 and it is SOLID. Such a strong tone.
Specs on their site say 34" so I don't know if it's changed since I bought mine.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 11, 2011)

Knuckleheads the expert on this, so I would do what he says xD


Quake bass anyone?


----------



## studmiester7 (Apr 27, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> The photos I've found of that bass suggest the bridge lets you top load - I believe his bass is up to it.
> 
> He should be looking for a .200 or so for the E. I can provide the strings if he's interested.
> 
> If he has his heart set on a new bass he should look for the longest scale length he is comfortable playing.



Good to know! My band is transitioning from 7 to 8 string, and I was curious about the bass as well. I've got a 4-string bass that handles drop G, but that is it. My bass player's got a 5-string Carvin, that we assume would work. So really, just get the thicker strings? Sounds easy enough!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a friend that plays in a local death metal band with customized drop tuned 6 string Warwick Corvettes and Thumbs (?). I've played Warwicks before and they're extremely versatile and articulate. Even their import brand "RockBass" is decent.

It's more about the hardware and setup on a bass. Get a BadAss bridge, tuners, and a quality nut, and he should be gold (what my friend did). Obviously a larger scale like 35" would be ideal for such a drastic setup, but I do not believe it'd be required. But bass, is a different animal. I'm more intrigued with how it will amplify. I think a sub box would almost be necessary.


----------



## Herrick (May 7, 2013)

I wonder which bass the OP's bass player went with. Pretty old thread. One thing that hasn't been mentioned is how the nut would accomodate the bigger string? Would he have to get a new one or could he alter the nut on the bass to fit the bigger string?


----------



## MrSleepwalker (May 9, 2013)

Herrick said:


> I wonder which bass the OP's bass player went with. Pretty old thread. One thing that hasn't been mentioned is how the nut would accomodate the bigger string? Would he have to get a new one or could he alter the nut on the bass to fit the bigger string?



I played in C# tuning on a 34" bass, and I had to adjust the nut and holes in the body (it had a string-through-body bridge)


----------

